# Rate Ian Somerhalder



## 11gaijin (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

about 6psl imo.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Must be 6. Lel


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

8 psl.

What is wrong with u fuckers


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 8 psl.
> 
> What is wrong with u fuckers


Cheek in tongue you aspie


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> you aspie


How did u know


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 12, 2018)

if he's a 6 then it's ovER for most of the male population


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> How did u know


?


----------



## Spite (Dec 12, 2018)

Nuff said


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> ?


Lol ??????????

@11gaijin come visit me and bring In with u ?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 12, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 8 psl.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

Initially, I would say 7.5 PSL. His eyebrows could be a little bit thicker and his lips could be a little bit fuller. But he has so much facial harmony that I would say he's at least an 8 despite these requirements I mentioned.


----------



## kantero (Dec 12, 2018)

Very attractive and kinda unique. I dont like those x/10 or psl things, i just see if someone is ugly, average, attractive or very attractive


----------



## shimada (Dec 12, 2018)

probably 1 in 20,000

better than top 0.01% or so


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

100% of all women that saw him masturbated to him/10.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 12, 2018)

8 PSL. No discussion lol. Anyone who says less than 8 is coping.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

9/10 PSL in every women eyes tbh.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 8 PSL. No discussion lol. Anyone who says less than 8 is coping.



Or people just have stricter ratings. It's got nothing to do with coping.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 24, 2020)

7 psl so 9/10 irl


----------



## needsolution (Jun 24, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> 7 psl so 9/10 irl


Based necro

I agree though, 7 for him. He is guy with most viewed fan made videos of him.


----------



## audreyen (Jun 24, 2020)

7.5 psl

girls irl love him, he would get mogged by the king


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 24, 2020)

8 psl.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 24, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Based necro
> 
> I agree though, 7 for him. He is guy with most viewed fan made videos of him.


Yah every girl I send this fucker to they say 9/10 irl looool


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 24, 2020)

6 psl overhyped, bad actor too.


----------



## damnit (Oct 6, 2021)

Jaw is law


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

Psl 7. Only falio is nct and his jaw can look too big for his skull which makes him look uncanny at times but regardless he's insanely good looking.


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

Deleted member 616 said:


> 7/10


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Oct 6, 2021)

11gaijin said:


>


Girl told me i looked like him he was younger so these high ratings are lifefuel even tho i think i look nothing like him


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

6 PSL


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> Psl 7. Only falio is nct and his jaw can look too big for his skull which makes him look uncanny at times but regardless he's insanely good looking.





StrangerDanger said:


> 6 PSL


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> Psl 7. Only falio is nct and his jaw can look too big for his skull which makes him look uncanny at times but regardless he's insanely good looking.


not close to 7 psl hes overrated
looks weird and lacks harmony


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> not close to 7 psl hes overrated
> looks weird and lacks harmony


What is this cope. He mogs Brett maverick and nessman


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> What is this cope. He mogs Brett maverick and nessman
> 
> View attachment 1354236
> View attachment 1354237


6.5 PSL max
he looks weird and his ratios like ES is suboptimal
these dudes mog


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 6.5 PSL max
> he looks weird and his ratios like ES is suboptimal
> these dudes mog
> View attachment 1354238
> View attachment 1354239


Disagree. Cavill maybe but not Colton and if having small flaws like ipd brings some one that much o'pry should rated lower too. He looks more uncanny than Sommerhalder.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> Disagree. Cavill maybe but not Colton and if having small flaws like ipd brings some one that much o'pry should rated lower too. He looks more uncanny than Sommerhalder.


It's not that he's uncanny, he just looks weird and also O'Pry is that way becuse hes nearing perfection meanwhile Somerhalder has shit ratios. He's carried by coloring. I cant bear to look at him, he's the most overrated man imo


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> It's not that he's uncanny, he just looks weird and also O'Pry is that way becuse hes nearing perfection meanwhile Somerhalder has shit ratios. He's carried by coloring. I cant bear to look at him, he's the most overrated man imo


Agree to disagree I guess. He's eyebrows and colouring are ideal and his jaw is also top 1%. He has a lot of psl features but his harmony is a bit off I agree but a psl 6 is a severe underrate. He's an oldcel in some of these pics.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> Agree to disagree I guess. He's eyebrows and colouring are ideal and his jaw is also top 1%. He has a lot of psl features but his harmony is a bit off I agree but a psl 6 is a severe underrate. He's an oldcel in some of these pics.
> 
> View attachment 1354252
> View attachment 1354253
> ...


you are being fooled by his coloring
his face is in disarray







vs


----------



## Preston (Oct 6, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> you are being fooled by his coloring
> his face is in disarray
> View attachment 1354257
> View attachment 1354261
> ...


But he doesn't have brown eyes does he?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> But he doesn't have brown eyes does he?


no thats not what i tried to prove
his harmony is dogshit. you might see past since he looks striking but I don't


----------



## Ozil (Oct 6, 2021)

Preston said:


> Agree to disagree I guess. He's eyebrows and colouring are ideal and his jaw is also top 1%. He has a lot of psl features but his harmony is a bit off I agree but a psl 6 is a severe underrate. He's an oldcel in some of these pics.
> 
> View attachment 1354252
> View attachment 1354253
> ...


TrueRateMe regards Somerhalder as a 9/10 which is fucking insane given that they've never rated anyone a consistent 9 on that sub EVER. Cavill is the only one of him and Maverick who come close to Somerhalder, but Cavill is like an 8.75 and I can mathematically prove this.


----------

